# suprefact



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

hi all
is suprefact always used for down regging and for how long?? Im due to start it 24th aug then nurse said she expects me to have a bleed over the bank hols 26th? Im abit confused as this doesnt fit with my cycle at all and cant work out how they plan these cycles? feeling really confused.
after my AF will i then start using stimmulating drugs??
thanxs


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi ~ Are you eggsharing as they tend to give you the pill that's how they work out your cycles, 

Buserelin is nearly always used from what i can gather to down reg, 

It depends how long you use it but your clinic will give you the date and tell you what to use & when, 
by using the Buserelin  they can maniulate you cycle that's how she can advise when your bleed will be, 

Good luck only 3 weeks to go, ~ i would also call the clinic if things are unclear and you want your drug plan, 

saraxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

Iam starting downregging in 15days using suprefact(bureslin)i do think there are alternatives for downregging drugs,but like sara says suprefact is the most common one.
love kelly


----------

